
Show HN: Deepstash – Become inspired, wiser and productive - CristianMezei
https://deepstash.com/
======
CristianMezei
Cristian from Deepstash, here.

We went live a couple of months ago.

We currently have about 100k installs and about 1k awesome reviews in stores.
The apps are ad-free and not monetized yet.

To be honest we were quite struck with how successful our launch was. We never
expected this kind of reception. Well, at least not this fast.

Would love some quality feedback, criticism or ideas from you guys!

Cheers!

